# Airforce or marines?



## Evsanchez

Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC


----------



## Wicked Jester

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC


As to what......Possibly enlisting?


----------



## JerkInTheBox

That would depend entirely on what you want to do in the service and what kind of overall personality you have.  Perhaps a little more information and we'd be glad to help out.

-the jerk


----------



## blu

you should go to college full time instead


----------



## eots




----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd advises Air Force...

... dat way ya can fly over the Marines.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC



Short answer?  Neither..........Join the U.S. Navy.

We own the Marines (they're a division of the Navy), and we have more planes than the Air Force.

Besides........Top Gun for the Air Force is to be allowed to fly with a forward deployed U.S. Navy squadron for 2 years.

The Navy has some of the best electronics schools around, especially if you are enlisted.

I didn't join the Air Force because I thought they were a bunch of pussies.

I didn't join the Army, because camping as a hobby is fine, but as a lifestyle leaves much to be desired.

I didn't join the Marines because I didn't want to be a bullet sponge.

Wanna see the world and have a bunch of fun?  Join the U.S. Navy.


----------



## eots




----------



## Wicked Jester

ABikerSailor said:


> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer?  Neither..........Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> We own the Marines (they're a division of the Navy), and we have more planes than the Air Force.
> 
> Besides........Top Gun for the Air Force is to be allowed to fly with a forward deployed U.S. Navy squadron for 2 years.
> 
> The Navy has some of the best electronics schools around, especially if you are enlisted.
> 
> I didn't join the Air Force because I thought they were a bunch of pussies.
> 
> I didn't join the Army, because camping as a hobby is fine, but as a lifestyle leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I didn't join the Marines because I didn't want to be a bullet sponge.
> 
> Wanna see the world and have a bunch of fun?  Join the U.S. Navy.
Click to expand...

Come on brother, just admit it.......You enjoyed those 6 month deployments at sea, in close quarters, with a bunch o' dudes, and a whole lotta grab ass goin' on!



Bottom line, Sanchez......If ya' wanna get up close and personal during the kill, join the Army or Marines.

If ya' want pretty easy duty, Join the Air Force.

If you wanna spend months on end at sea, with a bunch o' dudes, Join the Navy!


----------



## Ringel05

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer?  Neither..........Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> We own the Marines (they're a division of the Navy), and we have more planes than the Air Force.
> 
> Besides........Top Gun for the Air Force is to be allowed to fly with a forward deployed U.S. Navy squadron for 2 years.
> 
> The Navy has some of the best electronics schools around, especially if you are enlisted.
> 
> I didn't join the Air Force because I thought they were a bunch of pussies.
> 
> I didn't join the Army, because camping as a hobby is fine, but as a lifestyle leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I didn't join the Marines because I didn't want to be a bullet sponge.
> 
> Wanna see the world and have a bunch of fun?  Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on brother, just admit it.......You enjoyed those 6 month deployments at sea, in close quarters, with a bunch o' dudes, and a whole lotta grab ass goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Sanchez......If ya' wanna get up close and personal during the kill, join the Army or Marines.
> 
> If ya' want pretty easy duty, Join the Air Force.
> 
> If you wanna spend months on end at sea, with a bunch o' dudes, Join the Navy!
Click to expand...


I know you're razzing on the Navy but I spent my whole enlistment in the Navy without being assigned to 'permanent' sea duty.  A couple of very short term deployments but for the most part I was a landlocked sailor. 
As for choosing between the Marines and the Air Force, 
Marines:  Long mud baths in all types of climates.
Air Force:  Long hot tub baths with women and booze in controlled climates.


----------



## Douger

US Coast Guard.


----------



## JerkInTheBox

I'd look at it this way:
The air force is best if you are a purely academic type. A less agressive personality and a penchant for the nicer things on life are good to have in the wild blue. Think of them like poodles: pampered, pretty, a little frou-frou, but originally bred as a fighting dog.

The army is a little further in the direction of the marines, but not quite there. They're Quasi-marine...just 2 miles in their pft...not motivated enough. Kinda like a saint Bernard: big, loyal, a little dopey, slow to rouse but quite effective when used properly.

The navy does have oversight of the Marines in the president's cabinet in the form of the Secretary of the navy. They are in essence a form of department store, and the Marines are the men's department. The navy is like a Labrador retriever: intelligent, a little lazy, loyal, loves the water.   

The marines are on the opposite end of the spectrum. Living in harsh conditions is what they do. It's in their mission statement. The comment about mud baths is pretty accurate. Extremely demanding physically (and depending on your specialty, mentally) and emotionally at times, the Corps is akin to a prized fighting pitbull: starved, angry, vicious, clever, and a little psychotic. We like to play in the dirt for weeks At a time, shoot guns and blow shit up as often as possible, run ourselves to exhaustion-induced vomiting and have a few kegs waiting at the end.

Hope this helps. 

The


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer?  Neither..........Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> We own the Marines (they're a division of the Navy), and we have more planes than the Air Force.
> 
> Besides........Top Gun for the Air Force is to be allowed to fly with a forward deployed U.S. Navy squadron for 2 years.
> 
> The Navy has some of the best electronics schools around, especially if you are enlisted.
> 
> I didn't join the Air Force because I thought they were a bunch of pussies.
> 
> I didn't join the Army, because camping as a hobby is fine, but as a lifestyle leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I didn't join the Marines because I didn't want to be a bullet sponge.
> 
> Wanna see the world and have a bunch of fun?  Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on brother, just admit it.......You enjoyed those 6 month deployments at sea, in close quarters, with a bunch o' dudes, and a whole lotta grab ass goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Sanchez......If ya' wanna get up close and personal during the kill, join the Army or Marines.
> 
> If ya' want pretty easy duty, Join the Air Force.
> 
> If you wanna spend months on end at sea, with a bunch o' dudes, Join the Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're razzing on the Navy but I spent my whole enlistment in the Navy without being assigned to 'permanent' sea duty.  A couple of very short term deployments but for the most part I was a landlocked sailor.
> As for choosing between the Marines and the Air Force,
> Marines:  Long mud baths in all types of climates.
> Air Force:  Long hot tub baths with women and booze in controlled climates.
Click to expand...


We build, We fight, We party all night. I would say Navy. I got 30 days at sea but that was volintarey. You can still get sea duty in the Marines. Ask the 400 headed to Libya.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on brother, just admit it.......You enjoyed those 6 month deployments at sea, in close quarters, with a bunch o' dudes, and a whole lotta grab ass goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Sanchez......If ya' wanna get up close and personal during the kill, join the Army or Marines.
> 
> If ya' want pretty easy duty, Join the Air Force.
> 
> If you wanna spend months on end at sea, with a bunch o' dudes, Join the Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're razzing on the Navy but I spent my whole enlistment in the Navy without being assigned to 'permanent' sea duty.  A couple of very short term deployments but for the most part I was a landlocked sailor.
> As for choosing between the Marines and the Air Force,
> Marines:  Long mud baths in all types of climates.
> Air Force:  Long hot tub baths with women and booze in controlled climates.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We build, We fight, We party all night. I would say Navy. I got 30 days at sea but that was volintarey. *You can still get sea duty in the Marines.* Ask the 400 headed to Libya.
Click to expand...

At the risk of sounding patronizing, I was serving in the Navy, I'm pretty sure I'm aware of the Marines role considering I spent some of my time in utilities.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer?  Neither..........Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> We own the Marines (they're a division of the Navy), and we have more planes than the Air Force.
> 
> Besides........Top Gun for the Air Force is to be allowed to fly with a forward deployed U.S. Navy squadron for 2 years.
> 
> The Navy has some of the best electronics schools around, especially if you are enlisted.
> 
> I didn't join the Air Force because I thought they were a bunch of pussies.
> 
> I didn't join the Army, because camping as a hobby is fine, but as a lifestyle leaves much to be desired.
> 
> I didn't join the Marines because I didn't want to be a bullet sponge.
> 
> Wanna see the world and have a bunch of fun?  Join the U.S. Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on brother, just admit it.......You enjoyed those 6 month deployments at sea, in close quarters, with a bunch o' dudes, and a whole lotta grab ass goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, Sanchez......If ya' wanna get up close and personal during the kill, join the Army or Marines.
> 
> If ya' want pretty easy duty, Join the Air Force.
> 
> If you wanna spend months on end at sea, with a bunch o' dudes, Join the Navy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're razzing on the Navy but I spent my whole enlistment in the Navy without being assigned to 'permanent' sea duty.  A couple of very short term deployments but for the most part I was a landlocked sailor.
> As for choosing between the Marines and the Air Force,
> Marines:  Long mud baths in all types of climates.
> Air Force:  Long hot tub baths with women and booze in controlled climates.
Click to expand...


The Air Force is probably easier than the Army or Marines but things have changed, I have 2 friends still in the Air Force and right now they are in Afghanistan on deployments with the Army for 9 months pulling security and checking vehicles coming on the base for explosives. Because of the high volume of deployments right now the Air Force are being used to augment the US Army, keep in mind my friends are Personnelists in the Air Force, basically admin. You can enlist in the Military to do a specific job but can end up doing something completely different, you will do whatever they tell you to, no matter what branch you join. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're razzing on the Navy but I spent my whole enlistment in the Navy without being assigned to 'permanent' sea duty.  A couple of very short term deployments but for the most part I was a landlocked sailor.
> As for choosing between the Marines and the Air Force,
> Marines:  Long mud baths in all types of climates.
> Air Force:  Long hot tub baths with women and booze in controlled climates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We build, We fight, We party all night. I would say Navy. I got 30 days at sea but that was volintarey. *You can still get sea duty in the Marines.* Ask the 400 headed to Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the risk of sounding patronizing, I was serving in the Navy, I'm pretty sure I'm aware of the Marines role considering I spent some of my time in utilities.
Click to expand...


And ? Who said you didnt ? Utilities Lights and all that or do you mean BDU's ?


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC



First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out


----------



## kwc57

Marines - every Marine is a rifleman.
Marines - first to fight.

Air Force - not.

That is all you need to know to make your decision.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We build, We fight, We party all night. I would say Navy. I got 30 days at sea but that was volintarey. *You can still get sea duty in the Marines.* Ask the 400 headed to Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding patronizing, I was serving in the Navy, I'm pretty sure I'm aware of the Marines role considering I spent some of my time in utilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ? Who said you didnt ? Utilities Lights and all that or do you mean BDU's ?
Click to expand...


Marines don't call battle/work dress BDUs, at least they didn't when I was in.


----------



## JerkInTheBox

Momanohedhunter said:


> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
Click to expand...


Good advice there. The other option is to go the officer route. Look at any of the service academies (USAFA for AF, USMA for army, USCGA for coasties, USNA for navy and marines) or start at a regular college (4 year) and look for your local OSO (officer selection office) after you begin.


----------



## kwc57

Momanohedhunter said:


> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
Click to expand...


But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

kwc57 said:


> Marines - every Marine is a rifleman.
> Marines - first to fight.
> 
> Air Force - not.
> 
> That is all you need to know to make your decision.



Bull shit.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

kwc57 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
Click to expand...


Bull shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

kwc57 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  *When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.*
Click to expand...


His permanent duty station could be in Alaska or South Korea but in the Army you spend most of your time on deployment or in training, and you will hardly spend any time in Alaska or South Korea.


----------



## kwc57

JerkInTheBox said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good advice there. The other option is to go the officer route. Look at any of the service academies (USAFA for AF, USMA for army, USCGA for coasties, USNA for navy and marines) or start at a regular college (4 year) and look for your local OSO (officer selection office) after you begin.
Click to expand...


ROTC or NROTC are good options too.  If you meet the qualifications and get selected, your college is totally paid for plus a monthly stipend.  You graduate an officer and serve the same number of years they paid for in college.  The academies are much harder to get into.


----------



## kwc57

Momanohedhunter said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
Click to expand...


My son is a senior in high school.  I've been to the recruiters with him and listened to their spiel.  I have family and many friends who have been in the military or are active duty who have given me the heads up on recruiters.  I even personally know a recruiter thru Scouting.  My experience differs from your opinion.  Their bottom line job is to get kids to sign up. Are they lying when they tell you about all the possibilities available to you?  No.  Can they promise you those when we have active wars on two fronts?  No.  When my nephew came home saying he was going to be driving trucks in either Alaska or South Korea, I told my wife he would end up in Afghanistan.......which is exactly where he went and is going again.  He bought into the dog and pony show and received something else.  Like I said earlier, I have nothing but respect and admiration for our armed forces, but these kids who are talking to recruiters need to walk into the situation with their eyes wide open.  A recruiter is going to tell him all the cool stuff and little if any of the bad.  What salesman is going to tell you that it's a great truck for four wheeling other than the lousy suspension?


----------



## JerkInTheBox

kwc57 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
Click to expand...


He shouldn't have gone into it expecting to not deploy.  Let this be an example of how you shouldn't even consider military service of any sort if you absolutely don't want to serve in a combat zone. You most likely will and nobody will have any sympathy for you if you have a problem with that.


----------



## Ringel05

kwc57 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son is a senior in high school.  I've been to the recruiters with him and listened to their spiel.  I have family and many friends who have been in the military or are active duty who have given me the heads up on recruiters.  I even personally know a recruiter thru Scouting.  My experience differs from your opinion.  Their bottom line job is to get kids to sign up. Are they lying when they tell you about all the possibilities available to you?  No.  Can they promise you those when we have active wars on two fronts?  No.  When my nephew came home saying he was going to be driving trucks in either Alaska or South Korea, I told my wife he would end up in Afghanistan.......which is exactly where he went and is going again.  He bought into the dog and pony show and received something else.  Like I said earlier, I have nothing but respect and admiration for our armed forces, but these kids who are talking to recruiters need to walk into the situation with their eyes wide open.  A recruiter is going to tell him all the cool stuff and little if any of the bad.  What salesman is going to tell you that it's a great truck for four wheeling other than the lousy suspension?
Click to expand...


I'm beginning to wonder about this guy anyway.  Unless something has changed recently that I am unaware of, if one is familiar with the Marines one knows they don't call their battle dress/work uniforms BDUs, the Army does.


----------



## High_Gravity

JerkInTheBox said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, take the A.S.V.A.B. , but DONT sign anything. You will be put under allot of pressure to do so. Take the test and go to recruter from all branches and see who has the best to offer. All branches have allot to offer thees days. Check them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have gone into it expecting to not deploy.  Let this be an example of how you shouldn't even consider military service of any sort if you absolutely don't want to serve in a combat zone. You most likely will and nobody will have any sympathy for you if you have a problem with that.
Click to expand...


Deploying in the Military is like being a criminal and having to serve some time behind bars, it comes with the territory and is something to be expected. If you absolutely do not want to deploy, do not join the Military.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding patronizing, I was serving in the Navy, I'm pretty sure I'm aware of the Marines role considering I spent some of my time in utilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ? Who said you didnt ? Utilities Lights and all that or do you mean BDU's ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marines don't call battle/work dress BDUs, at least they didn't when I was in.
Click to expand...


Oh! I liked my dungrees. I held on to them as long as I could.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son is a senior in high school.  I've been to the recruiters with him and listened to their spiel.  I have family and many friends who have been in the military or are active duty who have given me the heads up on recruiters.  I even personally know a recruiter thru Scouting.  My experience differs from your opinion.  Their bottom line job is to get kids to sign up. Are they lying when they tell you about all the possibilities available to you?  No.  Can they promise you those when we have active wars on two fronts?  No.  When my nephew came home saying he was going to be driving trucks in either Alaska or South Korea, I told my wife he would end up in Afghanistan.......which is exactly where he went and is going again.  He bought into the dog and pony show and received something else.  Like I said earlier, I have nothing but respect and admiration for our armed forces, but these kids who are talking to recruiters need to walk into the situation with their eyes wide open.  A recruiter is going to tell him all the cool stuff and little if any of the bad.  What salesman is going to tell you that it's a great truck for four wheeling other than the lousy suspension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder about this guy anyway.  Unless something has changed recently that I am unaware of, if one is familiar with the Marines one knows they don't call their battle dress/work uniforms BDUs, the Army does.
Click to expand...


Huh ? And who the fuck are you that I have to impress ? Believe it or not, I dont give a damn.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

kwc57 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son is a senior in high school.  I've been to the recruiters with him and listened to their spiel.  I have family and many friends who have been in the military or are active duty who have given me the heads up on recruiters.  I even personally know a recruiter thru Scouting.  My experience differs from your opinion.  Their bottom line job is to get kids to sign up. Are they lying when they tell you about all the possibilities available to you?  No.  Can they promise you those when we have active wars on two fronts?  No.  When my nephew came home saying he was going to be driving trucks in either Alaska or South Korea, I told my wife he would end up in Afghanistan.......which is exactly where he went and is going again.  He bought into the dog and pony show and received something else.  Like I said earlier, I have nothing but respect and admiration for our armed forces, but these kids who are talking to recruiters need to walk into the situation with their eyes wide open.  A recruiter is going to tell him all the cool stuff and little if any of the bad.  What salesman is going to tell you that it's a great truck for four wheeling other than the lousy suspension?
Click to expand...


To a degree, there is some Pie in the Sky. My nephiews Recruter flat out told him that the first thing he will think when he gets to boot campo is "What the hell am I doing here" And the bonuses and all that are for real now. It is not easey, but its not as bad as it is made out to be.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son is a senior in high school.  I've been to the recruiters with him and listened to their spiel.  I have family and many friends who have been in the military or are active duty who have given me the heads up on recruiters.  I even personally know a recruiter thru Scouting.  My experience differs from your opinion.  Their bottom line job is to get kids to sign up. Are they lying when they tell you about all the possibilities available to you?  No.  Can they promise you those when we have active wars on two fronts?  No.  When my nephew came home saying he was going to be driving trucks in either Alaska or South Korea, I told my wife he would end up in Afghanistan.......which is exactly where he went and is going again.  He bought into the dog and pony show and received something else.  Like I said earlier, I have nothing but respect and admiration for our armed forces, but these kids who are talking to recruiters need to walk into the situation with their eyes wide open.  A recruiter is going to tell him all the cool stuff and little if any of the bad.  What salesman is going to tell you that it's a great truck for four wheeling other than the lousy suspension?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder about this guy anyway.  Unless something has changed recently that I am unaware of, if one is familiar with the Marines one knows they don't call their battle dress/work uniforms BDUs, the Army does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh ? And who the fuck are you that I have to impress ? Believe it or not, I dont give a damn.
Click to expand...


Impress?  No.  Be knowledgeable of military terms, specifically something as common usage as what Marines call their uniforms?  If you were Navy, yes.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ringel05 said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder about this guy anyway.  Unless something has changed recently that I am unaware of, if one is familiar with the Marines one knows they don't call their battle dress/work uniforms BDUs, the Army does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh ? And who the fuck are you that I have to impress ? Believe it or not, I dont give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impress?  No.  Be knowledgeable of military terms, specifically something as common usage as what Marines call their uniforms?  If you were Navy, yes.
Click to expand...


Who said I was in the Marines ? How about we post up DD214's ? Na, That is not wise. What Base were you on ? Was it Who needs ME ? Ware did you serve ?


----------



## editec

Join the Moonies.

They have flowers and candy.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh ? And who the fuck are you that I have to impress ? Believe it or not, I dont give a damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impress?  No.  Be knowledgeable of military terms, specifically something as common usage as what Marines call their uniforms?  If you were Navy, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was in the Marines ? How about we post up DD214's ? Na, That is not wise. What Base were you on ? Was it Who needs ME ? Ware did you serve ?
Click to expand...


  You need to get a grip.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Sent PM. Quitting smoking so I am all raggy like a woman. Apologies.


----------



## Ringel05

Momanohedhunter said:


> Sent PM. Quitting smoking so I am all raggy like a woman. Apologies.



No problem.  I understand completely, Good luck with the quitting!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Sadly, we lost two Airmen in Germany today. Shot dead by a 21 year old dirt bag from Kosovo.

Just goes to show that even when you think you may be in a safe duty station, anything can happen.

May they, RIP!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC


The Air Force is a outstanding alternative to military service.


----------



## rikules

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC



marines are well grounded

while the air force is always getting high


----------



## kwc57

Midnight Marauder said:


> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Force is a outstanding alternative to military service.
Click to expand...


----------



## jckryan

High_Gravity said:


> JerkInTheBox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But keep in mind when you talk to each recruiter, they have a quota to fill just like a car salesman.  They will blow smoke up your ass to get you to sign on the dotted line.  Not saying to avoid military service.  I admire and respect our armed forces and have a nephew headed to his second tour in Afghanistan.  When he signed up, he thought he was going to Alaska or South Korea.  Uh-huh, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have gone into it expecting to not deploy.  Let this be an example of how you shouldn't even consider military service of any sort if you absolutely don't want to serve in a combat zone. You most likely will and nobody will have any sympathy for you if you have a problem with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deploying in the Military is like being a criminal and having to serve some time behind bars, it comes with the territory and is something to be expected. If you absolutely do not want to deploy, do not join the Military.
Click to expand...





Reason why you want to join

I'm guessing under the current economic state that were in and your indecision . . . financial security. It's a challenging job, with benefits, free room/board, training/skills and maybe put a little aside for college. 

The other is that you're also patriotic.

Like my fellow Vets posted before me, the Air Force and Marines are polar opposites. Air Force, ya stay clean. Knuckle-draggers, dirty. Air pukes, ya may get intellectually challenged. Marines (and USN SEALs), ya get physically, mentally and psychologically tested to the extreme. That and if ya like shooting things. Lastly, both will hopefully instill some responsibility, pride and maybe courage you never even knew you had . . . if you lacked it before.

Recruiters are supposed to recruit. When I did my four years, they gave you a list of three places you'd like to be stationed. Your third choice was a real possiblility, your second was remote, and your first choice was a wet dream. We called this "The Dream Sheet", cause you can dream about going there all ya want. You were lucky to get your third choice, but during war time . . . forget it. The only exception is if you want to be a Marine and ship off to the Afghan country or Iraq as your first choice. To be a Marine, you have to be gung-ho. That and if you lucked out in getting an 'A' school for a designated field.

_*"Deploying in the Military is like being a criminal and having to serve some time behind bars, it comes with the territory and is something to be expected."*_

Not sure in whose military you're talking about, but those are a REALLY poor choice of words. Pardon my French, but WTF! When I was with the USN, I got all the above mentioned benefits, traveled to different countries, learned to work as a unit, got into the occassional skirmishes with any Marines on liberty (time off) about which service was better (USN corpsmen had to _always_ patch up the Marines when they ran head first into a cross-fire, USN SEALs are tougher, who had dibs on the prettiest girl in the bar, etc..), chased Somali's and Iranian's (it's called adreneline rush) and women. Then there is the pride. Also you might get deployed for humitarian reasons/disasters. 

Really don't see criminals re-upping for prison . . . wait, scratch that . . . I guess many of them do 're-enlist' for prison.

But c'mon dude, seriously?! There is no comparison.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Evsanchez said:


> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC


You really shouldn't just limit yourself to two choices. All 5 services have their pros and cons. It all depends on what you're really looking to get out of it. It depends on your motivations for joining. Whether it's a one oath hitch, or a career. Whether it's just to learn a viable trade to be used in the civilian world, or whether you want to seriously go and get dirty and bloody. There's a myriad of options in all services.

You also need to examine your personality traits. Whether or not you're passive, passive/aggressive, agressive, adrenaline junky, aggressive/adrenaline junky, etc.

I joined the ARMY because I was basically an agressive adrenaline junky. It had the options best suited for me.....Infantry, to Airborne qualified, to Air Assault qualified, to Pathfinder qualified, to RANGER.......Basically, it was constant agressiveness laced with insane adrenaline rushes.......All services will have what you are looking for. You just have to find your perfect match.

Good luck!


----------



## LogicMoose

I'm an Army Engineer. I trained with both the USAF and Navy. Not many Marines. 
All I can tell ya is that Airmen are treated a hell of a lot nicer than Soldiers.
All I've heard from rumors is that the Marines are treated about the same as the worst of the Soldiers. But some Soldiers can get the easy way out and go to candyland for training.
All depends on the MOS though really.
Infantry/Intel: Marines
Engineering/Logistics/Ground Mechanic: Army
Nuclear/Signal: Navy
Aircraft Mechanic: USAF

The list could really go on forever. Just a quick glance I guess.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Midnight Marauder said:


> Evsanchez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this and i would like to see if nebody could help me out with the pros and cons of USAF vs. USMC
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Force is a outstanding alternative to military service.
Click to expand...


Foods good to. Was not bad in the navy, but I liked to eat at Keasler when I could.


----------



## JerkInTheBox

The marines, as a rule, have the crappiest accomodations, deployed and stateside. I freely admit this and am actually proud to say it. In my opinion, we work the hardest in the worst conditions and consequentially party the hardest when we're done. 

The marines also offer specialties that challenge your intellect. I, for one am a communications officer. Same thing as army signal officer (except better at it  ). My job and that of all my Marines is very technically challenging, and advancing in rank requires not only a great deal of physical toughness, but increasingly advanced conceptual and practical mastery of radio wave propagation, electronic signaling formats, IP routing protocols, LAN/WAN engineering, server and service architecture, electronics maintenance, and satellite communications among many others.  And it all has to be in a tactical, resource-limited (because we get the least funding) envronment that often right in the line of fire with the grunts.

Food for thought.

-the jerk


----------

